# Potty Pads



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello All!

I was wondering if there was a disposable brand of potty pads someone could recommend. Mali is currently using the Arm & Hammer potty pads but when she goes potty she gets her little paws all soaked! I have to be sure to catch her before she tracks her paws all over the carpet. I feel like I scare her when I do that. Are there pads that can be used which will absorb all the moisture? 

I ordered Pooch Pads at their online yahoo store, I figured I can place them UNDER her potty pads, so when she's done she'll track her wet paws on there. I ordered them on 3/23 and have yet to receive a response. The website shows my order has been placed. And on their FAQ area, it says normal processing time is 4 business days. It's been 7 now! I've e-mailed twice for a status, and both times the emails were returned, stating the mail box quota was full!! I even tried calling their customer service number, and it's just a voicemail. I have yet to receive any type of response or notice. I'll probably have to call my credit card company Friday to have the charges refunded.

Anyways, I'm thinking of using Personallypaws. Or just ordering a giant order of disposable pads and just placing them in a large area. But I'm afraid that will confuse Mali and she'll just go everywhere.

Thanks any advice will help!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have found that Little Stinker Housebreaking pads by Precision Pet to be the best. Maggie doesn't get "pee paws" with them. I highly recommend them. I have tried a number of brands and Little Stinker are by far the best.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I ordered from Pooch Pads about a month ago and all was well. I also found Pooch Pads at Petsmart. I want to get about 7 of the washable ones. Nikki likes the Pooch Pads better than the disposables. I might get one from Personally Paws too because they are cheaper and they have colors. I've taken the advice of others on this forum and soak the Pooch Pads in Borax then wash with non chlorine bleach and either air dry or low heat dryer. They come out just fine.


----------



## newpup (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the options. I just placed an order for the Little Stinker pads, and also a set of regular pads from Personallypaws. Hopefully they work out


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

> Hello All!
> 
> I was wondering if there was a disposable brand of potty pads someone could recommend. Mali is currently using the Arm & Hammer potty pads but when she goes potty she gets her little paws all soaked! I have to be sure to catch her before she tracks her paws all over the carpet. I feel like I scare her when I do that. Are there pads that can be used which will absorb all the moisture?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

oops... my reply did not post.... just the requote. 

Anyhow, I wanted to share with you that you could always use a grid mat on top of the pads to really avoid the wet paws. If you look in the forum many people use iether the Wizdog, the Ugodog or the Yogi Potty among others. You can order some grids that are softer and smaller size from www.duragrid.com or even www. snaplock.com # 1-800-457-0174 For little dogs I would recommend the ¨Comfort Tile¨ or the ¨Cross'Rib¨ design. You can purchase them in 1 inch squares and customize your size. The grid is open on the bottom so the liquid disperses better than with the grid used by wizdog (which I also own), I do not know about the grid on ugodog or yogi potty. After a while you can use newspaper under it and it saves you lots of money, not to mention convenience.... There is always newspaper around! 

I´ve come to believe that they get used to a different feel of the grids under their paws and do not confuse the carpet with the pad area.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I switched from disposables to Pooch Pads about six months ago and am so glad I did! No more wet feet and it is so much cheaper.

I ordered mine from dog.com. Free shipping and superfast delivery. I had mine in just a few days.

http://www.dog.com/item/pooch-pad/


----------

